

In Latest Restructuring, Cisco Will Cut 6,000 Jobs - mind_heist
http://recode.net/2014/08/13/cisco-q4-results-beat-the-street-estimates/

======
chrisbennet
I wonder is the decline in overseas sales is partly due to fears that Cisco's
routers might be NSA compromised from the factory? (Not that Cisco would have
had any choice in the matter.)

~~~
mind_heist
interesting ..thanks for pointing this out[1] & thats an interesting angle. I
m not sure what teams inside Cisco got the axe , but I suppose its clear that
foreign customers are in fact getting paranoid with these networking devices.
An ITIF publication predicts a loss of 35 billion dollars by 2016 due to
this.[2]

[1][http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/snowden-
the...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/snowden-the-nsa-
planted-backdoors-in-cisco-products-242534)

[2][http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/the-nsas-
sp...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/the-nsas-spying-has-
in-fact-hurt-us-cloud-providers-239168)

